# That green foam stuff (oasis?)



## geckojon (Jan 1, 2009)

I've just bought some fake plants for my crested geckos viv and i need a way of planting them to keep them stable. First thing that came to mind was the green foam bricks that florists use. Is it safe to use or is there a better alternative?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

It contains Formaldehyde, Carbon Black and many other carcinogens. It also causes eye, skin and respiratory irritations.
http://gorgeousandgreen.wordpress.com/2009/03/04/floral-foam-not-so-green/

http://www.besafenet.com/pvc/news/archives/2006/02/february_13_-_t.htm

So a definite no!


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

wouldnt recommend it, my mum used to be a florist, and this stuff used to ittirate me me. so i would say no also


----------

